# WW's supply's turning area



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey guys..

I just stumbled onto an area of WWS that I hadn't seen before.

http://woodturning.woodworker.com/

Just pointing it out in case some of you haven't seen it before. I've bought many things from them over the years and they've always provided good service.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Jim they provide excellent service. I bought my Jet 1220 from them and some measuring tools plus other tools from them. Good people.


----------

